# What you can do with an Antec 900 (vid)



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=h137wfpaS20

There's what i've gotten done. Knob 1 (far left) goes to both front fans. Second knob goes to the top fan. Third is the rear fan, fourth is the side fan. 

oddly, the bottom front fan had the speed switch fail so low is the only working speed. Not sure where the wires came lose at (i've checked the switch itself already, figure the wires pulled out from the motor). So once i get a new one there that does full speed as well, should add 2-3 db at full speed. talk about loud. But if i turn all the fans off, the CPU fan (stock intel) is the only one making noise.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I ordered a Zalman northbridge cooler, should have that on in a few days (a few being between a week and a month from now). Downloaded memtest86+ and the C2D approved orthos version, will run orthos tonight and memtest whenever i have the time to put the iso on CD. Then i'll retest after going from 333*8 to 350*8.

I'm trying to get to a HTPC type of build that still works with games. I have the noise issue under control, 5.1 surround sound, pinnacle studio DVD program, SATA DVD burner, looking for a TV tuner and 1394 expansion card, have 17" LCD TFT flatpanel. Can't think of much else to get to hit HTPC level.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Running orthos right now. Core temps are hitting the 50C range then flattening out around there at the 1-1.5 minute mark.

As of the 2 minute marker of the most recent run (i'm running these back to back, see log)

T1: 34
T2: 37
HD0: 24
HD1: 31
C0: 51
C1: 50

5 minutes: 

T1: 34
T2: 39
HD0: 24
HD1: 31
C0: 51 (spiked at 54 for a minute)
C1: 50

10:

T1: 34
T2: 38
HD0: 24
HD1: 31
C0: 51
C1:49


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

fan 1 is CPU, fan 3 is side fan. Everythign else should explain itself.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

16 minutes on this run with all fans on full blast

29
35
21
28
49
48

in order as other listings.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll let the screenshot do the talking. Click the link.

overclocked from 333*8 to 340*8, with 49 applications and orthos open using all 2 GB of hard memory and a hair of virtual memory, and iTunes hasn't skipped a beat (literally) yet.

http://www.auto-chat.net/info_overload.gif


----------



## Left.Hooked (Nov 16, 2007)

Always love a good NINE thread .


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

What kind of fans are you using on your case. And What kind of controller is that?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Everythign is standard issue with the 900 except the controller, it's a sunbeam model off newegg (not hard to find on there).

I just ran orthos with ot OC'd at 3000 (keep in mind this is an E6750). We won't know the business numbers until i run memtest tomorrow, but these temps really aren't changing but maybe 3 to 5 celsius when i bump it. I'd bounce it off 3200 on orthos, but i dont feel like boiling the processor. 3000 is enough, i figure i'll probably settle on 2800 in the end to balance the reliability issue.

FYI on the pics, click the hyperlink, then when it opens to the 503 error, click the address bar and hit enter. It's my hotlink protector doing it's job.

http://www.auto-chat.net/info_overload.gif @ 2666 (stock)

http://www.auto-chat.net/info_overload2.gif @ 2800

http://www.auto-chat.net/info_overload3.gif @ 3000


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.auto-chat.net/info_overload4.gif

That's a full size screenshot. 

This computer is out to lunch. I'm tryong to crash it, but it just won't crash.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It should be fine at 3000 mhz= great overclocker


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> It should be fine at 3000 mhz= great overclocker


scary thought. don't entice me.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

lol really, my load temps at stocck are higher (i don't want to be embarrased posting them lol)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm looking more at reliability. I know OC shortens life span, but by how much?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well, i'm at 3000 now. Still hasn't screamed at me yet.....with 67 things running.

it's finally starting to kick errors if i try to right click because of lack of resources.

http://www.auto-chat.net/info-overload5.gif

look at that task manager. something strange, no?


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can the fans just be regular fans or do they have to be some special kind to work with a controller


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Gamer40 said:


> Can the fans just be regular fans or do they have to be some special kind to work with a controller


any fan will work with a controller. 

I take that back- I haven't used a PWM 4 wire fan on a controller, so i cant say if those will or wont. but any 2 or 3 wire fan will work.


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Allright thanks, Im getting the Ultra fan controller and I have 3-pin fans for it, and they work.
Thanks for the help

and nice build


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its something like halfs the life every 10c... Just you reasure you i have a cpu that idles at 40c and hits 57c at load thats with 5 case fans


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ouch

mine idles 32C and orthos made it hit 50...on the stock CPU cooler.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Really... I just changed cases from the 900 to a thermaltake armor and my temps dropped to 23c idle and 32 under heavy load..

I liked the 900 until I found out I had to clean inside the case every other day from all the dust.. Still a great case though..

The TT armor has the nice 25cm fan on the side instead of the top though so maybe that makes the difference?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

geek73 said:


> Really... I just changed cases from the 900 to a thermaltake armor and my temps dropped to 23c idle and 32 under heavy load..
> 
> I liked the 900 until I found out I had to clean inside the case every other day from all the dust.. Still a great case though..
> 
> The TT armor has the nice 25cm fan on the side instead of the top though so maybe that makes the difference?


really?

mine's not dirty at all. There's no dust buildup that i can see other than a patch on the top casing of one of the hard drives, thats it. It's the grilles/face that I have tio cleam the dust off of. But i have my case as a free flow setup right now..when i close off the PCI slots to cool off the graphics card things might change since i'll basically have ducting.

Also, im getting a new Zalman north bridge cooler that has a ton more surface area than the stock gigabyte so we'll see if the system temp drops any form that.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

it will.. I got one of these for my northbridge and it goes along at around 25c

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835116018

It is nice especially if you have a blue theme and we all know blue cools even better right lol.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

geek73 said:


> it will.. I got one of these for my northbridge and it goes along at around 25c
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835116018
> 
> It is nice especially if you have a blue theme and we all know blue cools even better right lol.


blue PCB? check.
blue fans? 4 of them (soon to be 5)
blue fan controller lights? Yup (soon to be unhooked, BLINDING!)
blue NB cooler? check.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep and blue cools things allot better than say red am I right? lol..

But really that thermaltake will cool things allot as most are just copper heatsinks no fans..

And if you have extra I just bought this and I have to say it was the best 40 bucks I spent.

It takes up to 150 watts of heat.. This is why my idles stay so low and my loads the same

Dang they came out with a new faster one...here that one is.. I am going to buy it since it has more cfm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011

But here is the one I have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887002

I just replaced it with a nice blue fan I already had..


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

geek73 said:


> Yep and blue cools things allot better than say red am I right? lol..
> 
> But really that thermaltake will cool things allot as most are just copper heatsinks no fans..
> 
> ...


i already ordered a zalman passive on linderman's suggestion (thanks again Joe).


----------

